# My New Obe Kid - UPDATED PIC



## Hobby Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Cinnamon was born 01.29.10.  Everything went very well for our first kidding expirience.  She growing like crazy already and is just too darn cute.







[/img]


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwww, Congrats, she's BEAUTIFUL.

I can't wait for my Obs to kid next week.


----------



## Hobby Farm (Feb 3, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Awwww, Congrats, she's BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> I can't wait for my Obs to kid next week.


When I decide to add new blood, I would really like to buy one from you.  I have seen them on your website - Gorgous.  The Mom has gotten much more friendly since kidding, and she stood very nice on the stand when we milked her the first time to relieve her pressure.  I'm so glad we decided to get an Obe.  Love this breed.  Can't wait to taste her milk.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 3, 2010)

Grats on your adorable new babie, they sure are pretty

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2010)

Just adorable!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cute!  Can't wait for my Ober to go!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## michickenwrangler (Feb 3, 2010)

How cute! Looks a bit like my buckling ... except that she has ears

Glad to see some Obe pictures, they are very rare around here


----------



## Marta (Feb 5, 2010)

Is it the angle of the camera or my eyes that says that kid is huge humongus lol
got us talking here I can tell you, cos thats what we are going to get I bet a bigun lol


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2010)

Our only 'Obling' born here last year weighed 9.5#, which seemed huge coming from her small (2 yr old ff) mother.  I'm hoping for smaller babies this year.


----------



## Jupiter (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you for posting that! She is so cute!, and I'm anxiously getting ready for oberhasli babies of my own. More pics please


----------



## Hobby Farm (Feb 8, 2010)

She growing soooo fast, I can't believe it.  I guess the fact she is a nursing single may be contributing to this.  We drank some of the milk last night for the first time, and it was very, very good.  With 4'-5' snow drifts everywhere, made for fast, easy chilling.  Can't wait until she is weaned so we can get all the milk.

Having dairy goats is really cool!  Lovin' it!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is an updated pic of Cinnamon w/ her Mom.







[/img]


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2010)

Hobby Farm said:
			
		

> Here is an updated pic of Cinnamon w/ her Mom.


Wow, she has definitely grown!


----------



## Hobby Farm (Mar 18, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Hobby Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she has.  I bet she weighs over 30 pounds.  This was our first kid and we didn't due our homework as far as weaning.  I know she is so big because she has been nursing off Mom for 6 weeks.  We are in the process of trying to wean her, and it has been difficult because we have waited so long.  She drinks almost all of Mom's milk, so we haven't gotten much this past week.  We are hoping to have her completely off milk in the next two weeks.  We will not make the same mistake with our other kids.  We have one that will be two weeks old Monday, so we are going to pull her off and bottle feed with her Mom's milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2010)

Boy has she grown. Looks like she is doing well!


----------

